# lake eufaula?



## agcathobbs

wondering if anyone has ever hunted lake eufaula if so how is it over there? Ive fished it and found a duck blind got me wondering


----------



## aaber

It stinks baaaaaad


----------



## chundafied

Most of the lake is a National Wildlife Refuge.  I.E.- not legal to hunt.  Make sure you know where it's boundaries are.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I hear its good close to the stump, i.e.the brown one.


----------



## Jaker

man its not even worth it. Theres some ducks on the lake come november when they flood the impundments, but they all stay on the refuge and so other than wood ducks you dont have a chance except the occasional bird that got lost. Theres also a ton of pressure, dont believe anyone that says its good, their most likely just trying to lead you astray. I would probably make the drive to seminole, west point, or guntersville, just depending on where you live. Those are your best bets. hope this helps


----------



## Medicine Man

I've hunted Eufaula before. Killed a few pass shooting wood ducks. 
I came as close to death hunting there one morning as you can. Two guys came down a creek in a bass boat with about a 150 hp wide open..VERY VERY close to running me over..Haven't been back. Again we shot a few wood ducks..


----------



## Jaker

I think the scariest part about eufaula is when your wading through the lily pads at dark thirty and your seein gators jet off all around you. that will scare the livin mess out of you


----------



## GSURugger




----------



## Golden BB

We've killed a ton of ducks there over the last few years.


----------



## LightningRod

limit out every time I go... on crappie


----------



## Golden BB

Know the boundaries and scout and you will find them.  Shot two pintails over there lastyear.


----------



## lxbowhunter

stay down south on the ga side around sandy creek,sandy branch you'll get some shooting in


----------



## mdhall

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/eflhnt.pdf

Here's a map of where the refuge it, You'll be hard pressed to find a store bought map with it on it. I can say from experience, the South end of the lake sucks for ducks.


----------



## mdhall

you can't hunt it, I just posted the map so you wouldnt hunt inside it, sorry


----------



## CraigM

I don't think I've ever fired a shot on that lake


----------



## Jaker

2 pintails? You must have gotten drawn for the impoundments, cuz thats about your only chance on them.


----------



## Golden BB

Nope.


----------



## LipRip'r

Dock talk......better do some "real" scouting...I'm just sayin....


----------



## WaterfowlFreak

Jaker said:


> 2 pintails? You must have gotten drawn for the impoundments, cuz thats about your only chance on them.



Got a buddy of mine got a pretty drake Pintail a few years ago!  Its a huge lake, ducks are there, just gota know where to looook!


----------



## Jaker

Golden BB, thats a long drive from Savannah to Eufaula, bout how long does it take you to get there?


----------



## Golden BB

Jaker said:


> Golden BB, thats a long drive from Savannah to Eufaula, bout how long does it take you to get there?




I always meet up with friends in central georgia and go from there.


----------



## agcathobbs

ive fished serval tounaments over on the alabama side of the lake, west point i think it is, and saw some duck blinds still there wondered how good it was thanks for the information everyone


----------



## Jaker

you must be mistaken on lakes. Eufaula is on the alabama side. The georgia side is referred to as Walter F. George Reservoir. West point is located at the southern end of West point lake. It is about 35 miles north of lake oliver in colomubus. You might wanna go check it out if your talking about west point. I hear there are decent numbers of  ducks up there. Mostly mallards and pintails and ringnecks, woodies too.


----------



## chundafied

I smell somebody who hunts Eufala a lot and is desperately trying to protect it and send other people elsewheres.


----------



## Golden BB

Jaker said:


> you must be mistaken on lakes. Eufaula is on the alabama side. The georgia side is referred to as Walter F. George Reservoir. West point is located at the southern end of West point lake. It is about 35 miles north of lake oliver in colomubus. You might wanna go check it out if your talking about west point. I hear there are decent numbers of  ducks up there. Mostly mallards and pintails and ringnecks, woodies too.


----------



## Jaker

your right I do hunt eufaula some, and would rather not have a bunch of noobs running around the lake. And as far as what I said about west point, I dont actually hunt that lake, but I hunt within 2 miles of the town and we see all of those species I mentioned. 

People think that just because everyone rants and raves about the refuge hunts that the rest of the lake must be great. Its really not, you can do a ton of scouting and have some good woodie shoots with a slight chance of occasionally killing other species. What mostly happens is a bunch of people think they can set up in random places and kill birds, aint gonna happen. On an average day I see more boats than I do ducks if you dont include woodies. Thats just how it is. 

A good example would be monday when a friend and I went teal hunting. We saw 4 wood ducks and 0 teal. We did have some nice bass fisherman fishing within 60 yards of us. That is how it normally goes.

And chundafied, I hunt eufaula maybe a handfull of times a year. I really dont care that much if he hunts it, but He would do better north of there in more secluded spots. Yes, I know I may have exagerated west point a little, but heck its fun to screw wit people sometimes


----------

